# What plow



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

its a commercial side walk rig 
Right now we have 2 king quad 750s with warn and major issues 
Just picked up a sportsman 1000xp
Might stay warn but any suggestion 
Glacier boss etc


----------



## JFUNN (Mar 30, 2010)

I wanted Boss for my ranger but couldn’t afford it,I went with a glacier pro it’s been a great plow. I also bought the power angle, money well spent


----------

